# ξέφραγο αμπέλι = free-for-all, open range, unfenced backyard



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

Διάβαζα το σημερινό άρθρο του Α. Παπαχελά στην Καθημερινή, όπου γράφει μεταξύ άλλων «Ξέρω ότι πολλοί διαφωνούν με αυτήν τη θέση και φτάνουν στο σημείο να εγκαλούν όποιον μιλάει για λαθρομετανάστες, προτιμώντας το πολιτικώς ορθόν παράνομοι μετανάστες.», για το οποίο θα πρέπει να παραπέμψω εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3911

Αλλά με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο ο τίτλος («Ξέφραγο αμπέλι»), μια και είναι σαφώς φράση της επικαιρότητας. Από τις προσφορές των λεξικών προτιμώ το _free-for-all_. Τα αγγλικά λεξικά λένε ότι σαν ουσιαστικό είναι η γενικευμένη συμπλοκή, το μπάχαλο. Ωστόσο, η σημασία του επιθέτου (open to all) έχει δώσει και ουσιαστικό. Αν ζητήσετε στο Γκουγκλ "not a free-for-all", θα πέσετε πρώτα πάνω στην Κύπρο.

Στα λεξικά βρίσκω και *come one come all*, κάτι σαν το «μπάτε, σκύλοι, αλέστε». Θα βρούμε και το κυριολεκτικό _unfenced vineyard_, αλλά, αν είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το _unfenced_, θα προτιμούσα κάτι πιο αγγλικό, σαν *unfenced backyard* ή *a field without a fence*.

Θα προσθέσω και το *open range*, αλλά ομολογώ ότι κανένα δεν με κάνει ευτυχή και θα προτιμούσα να μη χρειαστεί να το μεταφράσω. Εκτός αν...


----------



## sarant (Jan 10, 2011)

Καπαρώνω από τώρα τον τίτλο "Ξέφραγο αμπέλι αλλά με φράχτη" για ένα άρθρο που λογαριάζω να γράψω όταν επιστρέψω στα κιτάπια μου, αλλά να πω ότι ο Παπαδιαμάντης στον Βαρδιάνο γράφει:

... Η ταλαίπωρος Ανατολή υπήρξε και τότε, ώς τώρα και πάντοτε, υπό τε γεωγραφικήν και κοινωνικήν, υπό πολιτικήν και θρησκευτικήν έποψιν, άφρακτος αμπελών. Αλλ' ο Χριστός ομιλεί περί τινός μελλούσης ημέρας, ότε θα έλθη ο κύριος τού αμπελώνος.

Υπάρχει και η παραβολή των κακών γεωργών (Ματθαίος 21 κάτι) και ο οικοδεσπότης "όστις εφύτευσεν αμπελώνα και φραγμόν αυτώ περιέθηκε".

Οπότε, ίσως το vineyard να υπάρχει και στην αγγλική απόδοση του χωρίου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2011)

Κάπου το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι αυτό ψάχνοντας για καλές αγγλικές αποδόσεις, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι σήμερα μόνο ο Ματθαίος το ξέρει. Βαρέθηκα να βρω και το αγγλικό, που λέει (αφού με έβαλες στα αίματα): There was a certain householder, which planted a vineyard, and hedged it round about κ.λπ. Πάντως το _unfenced vineyard_ το 'χουν μερικά ελληνικά κείμενα, το ΄χει πει κι ο Καντιώτης: «Our fatherland [Greece] has become an unfenced vineyard».


----------



## Mindkaiser (Jan 10, 2011)

Αν εμπνευστούμε από το "tragedy of the commons" και αναφερθούμε σε commons;

Tragedy of the Commons


----------

